# Stonehenge originally from Wales...



## Timeshifter (Feb 13, 2021)

Ahhh, Stonehenge, the gift that keeps on giving! Source

*



			One of Britain's biggest and oldest stone circles has been found in Wales - and could be the original building blocks of Stonehenge.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Archaeologists uncovered the remains of the Waun Mawn site in Pembrokeshire's Preseli Hills.
> They believe the stones could have been dismantled and rebuilt 150 miles (240 km) away on Salisbury Plain, Wiltshire.
> The discovery was made during filming for BBC Two's Stonehenge: The Lost Circle Revealed.
> The Welsh circle, believed to be the third biggest in Britain, has a diameter of 360ft (110m), the same as the ditch that encloses Stonehenge, and both are aligned on the midsummer solstice sunrise.
> ...







Archaeologists unearthed the ancient stone circle at Waun Mawn in the Preseli Hills, Pembrokeshire​


> It is already known that the smaller bluestones that were first used to build Stonehenge were transported from 150 miles (240 km) away in modern-day Pembrokeshire.
> But the new discovery suggests the bluestones from Waun Mawn could have been moved as the ancient people of the Preseli region migrated, even taking their monuments with them, as a sign of their ancestral identity.
> *They would then have been re-erected at Stonehenge.*
> Archaeologists said this could explain why the bluestones, thought to be the first monoliths erected at Stonehenge, were brought from so far away, while most circles are constructed within a short distance of their quarries.



So, some druids stole the original and placed in in Salisbury. Don't you just love this stuff?



> The archaeological investigations as part of the Stones of Stonehenge research project, led by Professor Mike Parker Pearson of University College London, previously excavated two bluestone quarries in the Preseli Hills.
> Their discovery that the bluestones had been extracted before the first stage of Stonehenge was built in 3000 BC prompted the team to re-investigate the nearby Waun Mawn stones to see if it was the site of a stone circle supplied by the quarry and later moved.
> Only four monoliths remain at the site, but an archaeological dig in 2018 revealed holes where stones would have stood, showing the remaining stones were part of a wider circle of 30-50 stones.
> And the scientific dating of charcoal and sediment from the holes reveal it was put up around 3400 BC.



I wonder, did this Welsh Henge, suddenly disapear in the 1950's when Stonehenge was 'errected' in Salisbury? ?

My concusion, this is all part of a wider fairytale to stop any actual truths being revealed. 

Cheers


----------



## matematik (Feb 13, 2021)

Apparently Geoffrey of Monmouth wrote that the stones were taken from Ireland to their present location near Salisbury, but originally giants had taken them from somewhere in Africa to Ireland.

Wonder if there's any truth to such theories, or whether they're just an attempt to explain and mythologise the otherwise inexplicable presence of these stones. As far as I can tell there is significant written evidence of Stonehenge existing near Salisbury before the 1950s, the idea that large amounts of texts and records have been falsified to include Stonehenge is maybe not impossible, but seems far-fetched.

Also, why would they move the stones to Salisbury? What would be the motive to do that? If they'd moved the stones to London, I could maybe see the reason as some sort of elite vanity project, but I don't see the value of them being in Wiltshire over them being in South Wales.


----------



## Timeshifter (Feb 15, 2021)

Perhaps Salisbury was a previous 'Rome' of sorts. Perhaps it had to be Salisbury, as at the time the place was a centre of somekind. Perhaps we need to explore their current location in more depth? ?


----------



## Timeshifter (Jun 17, 2021)

More utter rubbish masquerading as science.



> During Smithsonian’s ‘Secrets Unlocked’ series, Prof Parker Pearson uncovered a "series of deep grooves" at the site that "ran in a line, setting with the mid-winter Sun".
> 
> He said: "To our surprise, we found the lines were not man made, they were natural and were formed in an ancient ice age."
> 
> ...



Of course it was....

Link Stonehenge expert in 'absolutely no doubt' why monument was built after stunning find


----------



## Megalonymous (Jun 17, 2021)

imho the neolithic Stonehenge and its associated monuments including the rondelles with alleys, curses [cursi?] and conical hill etc are a copy of the original "paradise" landscape of eastern Central European Danube basin. its all still there.
Google Maps

natural parallel lines in the landscape [glacial]  are one feature of "paradise/underworld" and probably emerged from the glacial flood before other things.British scientists are too special and would never speak to the scientists studying the features in paradise/underworld.

genetically they say the British neolithic came from Spain however the exact same male genes existed in the middle Danube basin.
strangely the killers of the neolithic men... the "steppe" culture... was also originally from the Danube gorge. seems like the sons of Heracles were hunting the sons of Poseidon just like mythology says.
Ancient Human DNA - uMap

imho the Carnac stones each represent a "crew/battalion" of men big enough to go to England. they got in their boats and paddled in the direction of the stone lines. they naturally ended up in western England due to currents.

peace


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Jun 18, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> I wonder, did this Welsh Henge, suddenly disapear in the 1950's when Stonehenge was 'errected' in Salisbury? ?
> 
> My concusion, this is all part of a wider fairytale to stop any actual truths being revealed.
> 
> Cheers



A quick search of Archive.org shows multiple books referencing Stonehenge prior to the 1950's:

Stonehenge and other British stone monuments astronomically considered (1906)

Pictures of Stonehenge are found on pages 44-48. On page 46 it references Hoare's plan of 1810, showing Stonehenge in its present-day location.

Stonehenge a temple restor'd to the British Druids (1740)

The most notable antiquity of Great Britain, vulgarly called Stone-Heng, on Salisbury plain (1655)

While I agree Stonehenge has been rebuilt/modified over time, based upon the above books I am relatively convinced it existed in one shape or form on Salisbury Plain prior to the building controversy in the 1950s and as far back as 1655.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jul 4, 2021)

This guy reckons he's figured out how they moved the stones.. and the Egyptians the same...

Stonehenge: Did ancient 'machine' move stones from Wales?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jul 4, 2021)

Thanks for the link Timeshifter, but I think his theory is garbage.

The issue is people who believe in mainstream history start out with the assumption that men before us were primitive.

So if you start out with that false assumption, you limit your theories to mechanical levering systems.

What's to say the truth isn't much more advanced ..


----------

